# Reference for Onkyo Integra R1 A809



## elzefas (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I've just bought a Onkyo Integra A809 (I know the R1 stands for the technology used by onkyo for using one remote control for the Amp, CD and Deck) but i'll like to know if any of you have this, (or had) and you opinions,

Thanks

Zef


----------

